# Mummy's and future Mummy's general chat :)



## toffee87

How's everyone? Has it been snowing where you are?

It's snowing so heavily here :)

Feeling broody today?

Jen xxx


----------



## Pops

:wave:

It is snowing to the point that we are stuck in our house!!! We can't get my car out the garage and when we open the front door, it is all going to fall in :dohh: We are just hoping a takeaway will deliver later otherwise we are starving tonight!!

I am trying to design a little flyer for my new Nail business as well as working (on a lunchbreak now!)

As for feeling broody, not too bad today as thinking how awful it would be to be snowed in with a little one and no food in the house!!!

How are you?

xxx


----------



## toffee87

I'm good thanks!

The snow isn't too heavy now, keeps on snowing on and off. The ground is covered, but only lightly. 

I just made a soup-left over veg, roasted it, put it in the blender with veg stock cube and then mixed it :) Tastes lovely and very healthy! 

I'm at work today, at 4 :( booo! but I do have tomorrow off hehe. Going for my first acupuncture session in 2 years, yay :)


----------



## jen1604

Hi honey!There is no snow at all where we are--its sunny.Isnt that mad?
Im just on Allrecipes.co.uk looking for something to make for dinner tonight.:) xx


----------



## toffee87

Hehehe, I'm at work tonight so another subway for me lol.


----------



## bailey4eva

Hey everyone. Snowy here too. beautiful :D well. if i wasnt working and staring longingly out of the window it would be beautiful!!! Hehe. Pretty thick here anyway. Not feelin too broody today, kinda got carried away with not thinkin of babies and more of PG tests and AFs etc. Just searched bailey alexa in google to see wot comes up haha. She will be a photographer. cool. hahahaha. searched jake lewis and myspace came up first. super. he gna be a pc addict!!! :) x x x


----------



## jen1604

broody21 said:


> Hehehe, I'm at work tonight so another subway for me lol.

Oh yum.Have you tried the veggie patty?Its delish.Or I always have the veggie delite on heart italian with all the veggies and LOTS of olives and jalapenos.What do you all have?xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

We are both at home today and the snow has started again - yes am feeling broody today - its days like this I want to be snuggled up on the sofa with my baby - am on a countdown now to coming off the pill


----------



## toffee87

Hehe yes I love the patty!!! I have it with chipotle and ranch sauce (devine combo) with all the salad apart from olives hehe. Love herbs or hearty bread!


----------



## jen1604

Im so jealous that you all have snow :(


----------



## Kitkat_11am

hi all, yes it's snowing here too, i've taken a 'snow day' and putting it to good use making up our wedding invitations :happydance: Poor MrK has to go to work this evening though, he's not allowed snow days :cry:


----------



## Tchan

Wow you guys are so lucky to have snow! I LOVE snow and I've lived in London almost my whole life until 2 weeks ago I moved to Sydney. I'm GUTTED to have just missed all the snow! Hope you're having fun with it!


----------



## jillypoop

its snowing here too :D Been out a couple of times, its soo nice but got footprints all over the floor which will be fun to clean tomorrow.

Annoyed at OH because he hates snow with a passion. I asked him what he would do when we have kids and they want to play in the snow. He said, I'll stay inside and make hot chocolate and you can play outside with the kids. He's a grumpy bugger but I love him :D

xxx


----------



## Kitkat_11am

Tchan said:


> Wow you guys are so lucky to have snow! I LOVE snow and I've lived in London almost my whole life until 2 weeks ago I moved to Sydney. I'm GUTTED to have just missed all the snow! Hope you're having fun with it!

Tchan - snow or sydney, snow or sydney. I *heart* snow but I think i'd rather be in Sydney right now!!


----------



## Miss Happy x

Hey i see your getting married how exciting!! u wtt? xx


----------



## Kitkat_11am

hi Miss Happy, Yes we're going to start ttc on our honeymoon or shortly after hopefully! When are you starting ttc?
x


----------



## bailey4eva

mmmmmmmm subway!!!!! I luv it!! makes u so thirsty tho all that salt. I have to have.... a footlong! BMT (ham, peperoni and g....sumet beginin wif g!) with double cheese toasted on hearty italian, lettuce an toms, with southwest sauce mmmmmmm i used to av it with chili and mayo but it ended up soppin wet coz they dint put half n half !! im hungry now :( xx


----------



## jen1604

bailey4eva said:


> im hungry now :( xx

Yup me too :munch:


----------



## Pinkgirl

lots and lots of snow here and my school was open so a long journey to work!
wish i had been snuggled up warm at home xx


----------



## Drazic<3

:o

Kitkat.. i dont mean to alarm you... but we might be the same person :shock:

Welll... at the very least we are getting married on the same day! And were making our invites to, and we are going to start ttc on the honeymoon (Well.. i think thats the plan now :dohh:)

:happydance:


----------



## toffee87

Had a scary drive before. Was driving to my bf's and a little uphil bit I skidded, i was only doing 10mph but still it wanted me to go the other way lol. Made it home safe hehe. I won't be driving tomorrow!

https://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o364/jenmakin/SDC10279.jpg


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Wooo, we have snow here too. I love it. It gets me all hyper and excited like a little girl :D:D:D No pictures though, can't be bothered to find the camera xx


----------



## ~curiosity~

We have snow! My friends and I got to have a snowball fight :)... I was more scared than anything today at the thought of being a mother albeit in the future, makes a change from the usual broodiness! Good luck to all of you planning to ttc soon!


----------



## jen1604

Morning ladies :) How are we all?Im awake far too early today thanks to my OH running into our bedroom saying 'help me,Ive got dental floss stuck in between my teeth' :rofl:


----------



## bailey4eva

Morning! Hahaha silly OH. Im really tired today, freezin as well, theres a constant draft wer im sat (at work) and i end up leavin my coat and scarf on nerly all day. Need a new coat, got this from primark about a year and a half ago for £3!!!!! think its time i got a new one hahaha. xx


----------



## jen1604

Look on Ebay!My coat is a Ted Baker knee length black military style coat and I got it for £13 on ebay!!!!!!
Why tired?Too much baby making?hahahahaha xx


----------



## Pops

Drazic<3 said:


> :o
> 
> Kitkat.. i dont mean to alarm you... but we might be the same person :shock:
> 
> Welll... at the very least we are getting married on the same day! And were making our invites to, and we are going to start ttc on the honeymoon (Well.. i think thats the plan now :dohh:)
> 
> :happydance:

I am so excited for you lovely!!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Pops

Morning ladies :wave:

How are you all today!! :rofl: at your OH Jen, bless him!!!

Oh your coat sounds like a total bargain hun!

xxx


----------



## jen1604

I know I was laughing my head off and he was completely panicking!
How are you today Pops?Im good,just a bit jealous of everyone elses snow xx


----------



## Pops

We still have loads here hun and it is still coming down - don't be jealous, our village has come to a standstill and it is a pain in the backside!

I am good thanks hun, looking forward to the weekend already which is not good on a Tuesday!!! What are you up to today?

xxx


----------



## jen1604

We have nothing to do today so just lots of playing with my little miss and I'll probably do my exercise dvd later.Also I want to try to get OHs valentines pressie online today.What are you all getting your OHs?xxxx


----------



## Pops

Me and OH don't do Valentines day! Bet that makes us sound really grumpy but we don't like being made to feel like we have to love each other that day more than any other - we do loads of little things all year through which we enjoy more as they are surprises for each other....I have however got his birthday present sorted (not till August!) and a present for when we get engaged (sometime this year!) so does that count!!?

xxx


----------



## bailey4eva

Hehe not enough sleep and too much baby makin is why im tired! £13 for ted baker coat is abit good int it haha. 

Im gettin my OH an ipod nano thing i think, and a couple of CDs (so that he can put them on his ipod, cba with all that downloadin business!!) this is coz its his bday too otherwise he would just have the CD!! Its snow patrols CD btw. He likes a couple of their songs. also he needs some music in his car so gettin him the car charger n transmitter too. not that he needs all this as hes got me afterall haha. 

are you doin anythin for v day? piccies or meal or anythin? xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks pops hunny :hugs: Everything is finally starting to fall into place :D
Hows your wedding planning going? 

Jen... that is so funny about OH :rofl: 

Im just at uni, thought id pop on before my seminar. two hours. yayaya. not. Then i have a few hours to kill (aka, do some stupid work in and NOT sit on here all that time :angelnot: ) because we are going to go and see Jimmy Carr :happydance:

Ohhh.. V day. Nahhhh. We don't really bother with it. We prefer the random gifts, and going out for a meal on most other days of the year when they cant justify doubling the price. We're just romantic like that. lol


----------



## jen1604

We dont normally do V day either but since weve had miss ophelia around there has been no time for luuuurrrvveee (haha) and romance so I thought it would be nice to get something.no idea what though!We wont get to go out (because we went out last weekend) so I might just get some films and popcorn etc so we can have a cinema night at home xx


----------



## bailey4eva

Yea i think i want a nite in. i will be workin that day :( plus probly go out the nite before. its a good excuse to get together. we do alot together really but do somethin extra special on occasions. xx


----------



## jen1604

Snow is here!!!its finally here


----------



## jen1604

bailey4eva said:


> Yea i think i want a nite in. i will be workin that day :( plus probly go out the nite before. its a good excuse to get together. we do alot together really but do somethin extra special on occasions. xx

Same.Lets think of some films that would be nice to rent...Umm....


----------



## toffee87

Just had acupuncture, love it :)


----------



## bailey4eva

whey glad ur gettin sum snow to cheer u up!!! it isnt snowin any more here, theres still some around but roads and pavements has turned to ice pretty much!!

hmmmm films. i wana see a rom com any how. i like ps i love u but wont put OH thru it agen hahahaha.

ooo acupuncture. cudnt do that hehe. xx


----------



## toffee87

It doesn't hurt, it's very relaxing hehe. I fell asleep!


----------



## jen1604

i HATE P.S i love you.I read the book and the film just ruined it for me.If you havent read the book,definitely read it.Im going to look on play.com to see if theres any cheap rom coms.Bridget Jones is my all time fave rom com
Id love to have a acupuncture,is it expensive?x


----------



## bailey4eva

haha i seen the film first. i cried haha. keep lukin out for the book tho every time im in the supermarket coz i hear its good. thing is with me n books tho i never find the time to read them. i have all the good intention of readin them, i even read a few chapters, then never pick it up agen!

i think i would choose massage over acupuncture. not a fan of needles n stuff so dnt think i would like that, i know its different but stil stabbin u hehe. xx


----------



## toffee87

The needles are very thin-like a hair. And you can't feel them. 

It is expensive, I've got a cheap lady at £25 per session. On average it's probably £35-40. My bf is paying though, he has the money and wants my libido back :) hehehe x


----------



## jen1604

Ahh bless him.Thats not too bad.Im just about to spend a LOT more than that on a vintage Chanel handbag :) xx


----------



## toffee87

hahaha cool!

It's worth it if you need it. 

The lady was saying she had 3 women who failed with IVF and all got prego with acu!


----------



## jen1604

Really?Thats fab!I have heard good things about it.


----------



## bailey4eva

Thats alrite actually. not too expensive. still not convinced hehe. so u really dont feel anythin at all? x x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

A friend I used to work with used accu to quit smoking--did wonders for her!


----------



## toffee87

You feel it slightly when they put them in, but once they're in you can't. No major pain or anything.


----------



## Drazic<3

Talking of films, i got 'The lives of others' to rent the other day. OH sat down on the sofa with me, watched about 2 mins before he realised it was in German (but subtitled) and got up and buggered off! But... I've downloaded Quantum of Solice, so that might regain some popularity.

Ohhh.. good films. Everything i've watched recently has been rubbish. Pineapple express, damn i didnt like that. Or 40 year old virgin... I just don't really get films like that. They put all the good bits in the trailer anyway, so im going to just watch them from now on. 

Ummm... Rom Coms.. Shaun of the dead! Love that film <3.

EDIT - I think im going to get acupuncture. Only if i get a bitchin' facebook photo looking like that evil guy from those films (oh so descriptive) with all the pins in his face.


----------



## Drazic<3

Doubleeee Post.


----------



## toffee87

Do you have irregular periods? It helps LOADS for that.


----------



## ~curiosity~

Did you find it relaxing?? I love massage and jw if there is any sorts of sensations like that involved in acupuncture?


----------



## toffee87

It's very relaxing, honestly, everyone I know that's had it says the same thing :) 

I was nervous the very first time I had it acu, but today I was just excited :)


----------



## bailey4eva

course you relax you have to haha. no just kiddin. i just dont fancy it, much rather go get a massage or go for swim or even just lie on a beach somewer wer there are blue seas and soft sand with good lookin sweet men feedin me water melon and givin me a foot massage but not at the same time eurgh sandy melon. Anyway back to reality hehe x


----------



## Pops

Drazic<3 said:


> Thanks pops hunny :hugs: Everything is finally starting to fall into place :D
> Hows your wedding planning going?

Oh I am so pleased for you hunny :hugs:

As for us, because we are doing it all backwards, it isn't really proper planning yet but we are pretty sure we have found the venue we want to hold it in and worked out our budget. Have spoke to Lynne about pics and have someone in mind for everything other than the video.....so, just need to get the rock on my finger then we are sorted to start booking!! We are so backards :lol:

xxx


----------



## toffee87

bailey4eva said:


> course you relax you have to haha. no just kiddin. i just dont fancy it, much rather go get a massage or go for swim or even just lie on a beach somewer wer there are blue seas and soft sand with good lookin sweet men feedin me water melon and givin me a foot massage but not at the same time eurgh sandy melon. Anyway back to reality hehe x

Yeah, if you're looking simply for relaxation then fine, but acupuncture helps all sorts of problems- from back pain to irregular periods!


----------



## Pops

Morning ladies, how are you all today??! I am poorly sick so not great!! What are you all up to? xxx


----------



## jen1604

Good morning.Im soo tired today!Sorry to hear youre poorly?Are you just going to have a day of rest to recover?
Im just updating my Xanga (blog) and listening to Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Pops said:


> Drazic<3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks pops hunny :hugs: Everything is finally starting to fall into place :D
> Hows your wedding planning going?
> 
> Oh I am so pleased for you hunny :hugs:
> 
> As for us, because we are doing it all backwards, it isn't really proper planning yet but we are pretty sure we have found the venue we want to hold it in and worked out our budget. Have spoke to Lynne about pics and have someone in mind for everything other than the video.....so, just need to get the rock on my finger then we are sorted to start booking!! We are so backards :lol:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Haha! Noone could ever accuse you of being boring  Glad its starting to work out sweety :hugs:

I went and saw Jimmy Carr last night - we saw him afterwards and he said i was a 'lovely, polite young lady' :happydance:


----------



## jen1604

Oooh was he good?I hope you got pictures of you with him?xx


----------



## toffee87

Hehehe cool! 

I've got another day off. Gonna go food shopping this afternoon, I hate driving when the roads are snowy though!


----------



## Drazic<3

I have a picture of him, my dad and the side of my face. lol
Its like the least flattering photo ever, because OH apparently is unable to take a photo. lol. Will post it thought as evidence :rofl:


----------



## Kitkat_11am

Drazic<3 said:


> :o
> 
> Kitkat.. i dont mean to alarm you... but we might be the same person :shock:
> 
> Welll... at the very least we are getting married on the same day! And were making our invites to, and we are going to start ttc on the honeymoon (Well.. i think thats the plan now :dohh:)
> 
> :happydance:

Oh cool! I have a wedding and a TTC buddy :happydance:


----------



## jen1604

I have a challenge for you girls.
So,we have a few of us who are TTC in July (off the top of my head theres Drazic,Katy,Kitkat_11am and me.I realise theres probably more of us,just jump on in and remind me who you are) Myself and Katie (Drazic) think we need a name for our merry band of July TTC'ers.So...who has ideas for our name?xxx


----------



## chaznchipz

Hi guys
I might possibly be a Julyer, it depends when AF returns...
But funnily enough OH said July last night :happydance:
So Im keeping him to his word, lol
As for names, I cant think right now, but if anything good comes into my head, I will pop it on this thread :D
:hug:


----------



## jen1604

Oh so your TTC date has moved forward?How brill xx


----------



## chaznchipz

Yup, I hope so! All depends on the :witch: returning but me and OH have been talking and I said what about summer and he said yeah what about July after your graduation so I said yeah thats cool. (Inside im bouncing around like an idiot) lol
I should change my ticker now... hehe


----------



## chaznchipz

The ticker has been changed :D


----------



## Drazic<3

Oooohhh, its all about July!!!
:happydance:


----------



## xxAmberxx

hi everyone, I want a baby but college and uni this year, so I cant
plus I need a bf lol


----------



## Pops

Drazic<3 said:


> Oooohhh, its all about July!!!
> :happydance:

I feel left out :rofl:

We are August!!

xxx


----------



## jillypoop

Okay, I may just have to persuade OH to TTC in July, I feel left out!!! If I get a really well paid job and it is secure then it could potentially happen! We could move back out asap and TTC in July/August!!

Okay I will be positive and do this! The only thing stopping OH is money so if I get a good job then there is nothing stopping us!

*wishful thinking.....*

Yay on everyone else who it will actually happen for though!!
xxx


----------



## toffee87

I wish I could be ttc in July...

22 months for me lol.


----------



## Drazic<3

Pops, you have to nag him until he lets you join the July gang. I mean.. one little month, four little weeks early? Just nagnagnag girly!! Does he have facebook? want me to join in? :rofl:

Yay! Jillypoop, join us too! :happydance:

Broody.. dont make me come over there and get you all babied up myself missus! :rofl:

Bloody hell. July... JEEZE! Im terrfiedexicitedscaredexstatic!!!!


----------



## toffee87

Drazic<3 said:


> Broody.. dont make me come over there and get you all babied up myself missus! :rofl:

You're welcome to try :rofl:

Feeling so broody today :( really want a baby belly!


----------



## toffee87

p.s if anyone has msn PM me and add me


----------



## bailey4eva

i want a baby belly too :(


----------



## Drazic<3

I added you sweety. As you well know by now :)


----------



## toffee87

hehehe yep :)


----------



## Drazic<3

People generally don't add me, because they get bombarded with ebay links and drunken convos. You have been warned. :rofl:


----------



## toffee87

hahahahaha no worries :)

I'm the same, with out the drunkeness hehe


----------



## Vickie

*Please* remember that it's not safe to publish your email addy on a public forum. There is a section in the Over 18s area that for MSN addys and one for facebook (an area of the forum closed off to non-members). Best to use these :D


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks Vickie


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh, i forgot about this thread (not you ladies....just this thread!!) if anyone wants my msn then pm me :) I like having people to natter to. 

I'm kind of distracted from BnB tonight by doing interview prep. 

Also yay for the July TTC group :) xx


----------



## toffee87

Yes, thanks Vickie! :)


----------



## toffee87

:hissy: I'm too broooody!


----------



## jen1604

Hi girls.How are we today?Ive been out looking at prams to cheer myself up xx


----------



## toffee87

I can't stop obsessing about having a baby. Especially with all this snow :( 

Otherwise I'm ok! 

You ok? Feeling broody?


----------



## jen1604

Allllllllways feeling broody!Im ok,a little sad but ok. :) 
You should take a look at www.mamasandpapas.co.uk If you think youre obsessing now wait til you see their cute stuff and imagine your baby in it xx


----------



## toffee87

Honestly, I almost wish I was prego now!


----------



## jen1604

I hopre youre not this broody for the next 22 months or how will you cope?x


----------



## Pixxie

I am sooooo broody today! Ive noticed its a problem now that I regularly wander into mothercare near my house just to have a look at the stuff...and the babies...and the pregnant women who make me so jealous! And I was walking round my flat with a jumper up my top for an hour this morning :blush: 

AND I cant believe the snow has all gone :( it looked so pretty this morning 

I find out later if I get the job as well :)


----------



## chaznchipz

Pixxie said:


> I find out later if I get the job as well :)

Keep us updated about whether or not you get the job hun!

Im really broody alot of the time. A few weeks ago where I live they had a photographer in the local shopping centre taking pictures of babies and framing the etc. I just stood there staring while waiting for OH to come out of the bank and he had to drag me away, 
Oh well... Time will come for all of us soon enough....


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm feeling super broody at the minute, was loads of babies around in town today (even though it's snowing!) xx


----------



## chaznchipz

Why is it snowing everywhere except where I live??????????


----------



## Drazic<3

Really hope you get the job hunny. 

Im feeling broody too. Been looking at the most amazing baby punk stuff on ebay :D I found these woollen doc Martins which are amazing! If i knew which colour to get, i would have creditcarded them :rofl:

Although, part of me is really scared. How will we afford it? How will we get a bigger flat.. blahblahblah. Which is generally no fun.


----------



## toffee87

I don't know how I'll cope. Most of the time I can control it, but days like today make it reeeeaaaally hard!

Boss at work is only 22 and is married and has a wife who's 26 weeks prego. The baby has no fluid, a few weeks ago when she was 23 weeks, a dr in liverpool told them to abort as there's 25% chance of survival. Well, the local hospital was furious, cause not only had they told them they were less prego than she was, but the fluid will increase by drinking lots of water and lots of rest. They could have made a horrible decision if they hadn't gotten a second opinion. Needless to say, they are complaining!


----------



## Drazic<3

Thats terrifying! Bloody helll.


----------



## Pixxie

I got the job people! :happydance:

ah the smell of fish and chips will haunt me for many months to come :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Well done for getting the job sweets :)


----------



## samzi

hi ladies :hug:


----------



## Pixxie

Hi samzi! hows it going?


----------



## jen1604

Morning girls!How are we all today?
Well done on the job Pixxie!!
Im getting a new pram today--a mamas and papas Luna!:happydance: x


----------



## Pixxie

jen1604 said:


> Morning girls!How are we all today?
> Well done on the job Pixxie!!
> Im getting a new pram today--a mamas and papas Luna!:happydance: x

:hissy: I want to be buying a pram! no fair! lol suppose its back to mothercare for me today to gawp at poor unsuspecting parents and parents to be :rofl:


----------



## jen1604

I want to be buying a double pram!I look at them all the time.Ive got the one picked out that I want to get.
:rofl: why dont you just go on the mothercare website and look at stuff,that way you wont end up gawping at anyone and you can get your baby fix! xx


----------



## Pixxie

Ive tryed the website, but its not the same lol. I like to look at the cot set-ups and imagine filling one of them ^-^. Its more real when I go to the store, the baby clothes dont look as small on the net :rofl:


----------



## jen1604

:rofl: I know what you mean though!Wheres everyone else this morning,its very quiet in here!xx


----------



## Pixxie

still in bed where I wish I was probably..or at work? lol maybe the thought of me staring at pg women in mothercare, livid with jealousy has scared them away :rofl:


----------



## toffee87

Heheh I was in bed until 10am, but now I'm off to work! I'll be back later :) x


----------



## jen1604

Haha yup I expect thats probably it.x


----------



## Pops

Well I am off work sick today and feeling miserable :(

It is cold and snowy outside and we have no food so poor OH is going to have to brave going out to get us something (not that I'm hungry but between him and my Mum ganging up on me, I have no choice!)

This is the first sick day I have had in SUCH a long time and I hate having them :(

Hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend xxx


----------



## jen1604

Oh no pops :( I hope you feel better honey xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Get well soon Pops sweety :hugs:

Im letting the side down, being at work. boooo.
Im at a residential training course all weekend. It better have the internet or i will major sulk. Just what you want when you have essay deadlines looming over you like... Loominators, or vultures...or something that generally looms.

Looooooooms. Thats a great word.


----------



## jen1604

Any word that ends in oooooooom is very serious.Have you noticed that?Doooooom,glooooooom,broooooom (ok so thats not too serious but it does imply cleaning) roooooooooom (actually that one also isnt too serious,Im making a bad point here) xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Broooooom is very serious. As you say, it implies cleaning which is always a bad thing.
Rooooooom is maybe more context dependant. Eg - A room with fairies and glitter is a good thing, but what about a spider? with a knife and a bomb? Thats no good news. 
Flooooooooom. Also serious, rides are no laughing matter - they are INNATURAL!
Groooooooom - And well, the most serious of all :rofl:


----------



## jen1604

:rofl: :rofl:
I've thought of another serious one. 
Booooooooooooooooom :shock: "oh no,my can of coke has exploded all over me" 
(not really,just illustrating a point)


----------



## jen1604

I bet you didnt know this ooooom word----*spekboom *
spek·boom [ spék b&#63510;m ] (plural spek·boom or spek·booms) 


noun 

Definition: 

South Africa S African bush: a succulent bush with fleshy leaves, often cultivated as an ornamental plant. Flowers: small, pinkish. Native to: South Africa. Latin name Portulacaria afra.


[Mid-19th century. < Afrikaans, "bacon tree"]


----------



## toffee87

bloom is happy :)


----------



## jen1604

Youre right!I think my spekboom word is pretty happy too.How was work?xx


----------



## toffee87

It was alright thanks :)

I worked 12-4, but had to go and get a key cut beforehand. I lost the work one...oooppps. Everyone has one, apart from me and this one guy. So we shared one and I have no idea where it is! I've lost it some where randomly and no one will have any idea lol. So I got one cut. Fun times lol. I was so paranoid some one would find it and know, but they'd have to go round all the houses and shops in the town haha.

I'm at work today 4-close (9ish). 

I'm sooooo broody still. I keep imagining my baby crawling round, playing in the bath, being asleep etc. It's the first time it's been so vivid. Usually I think more about the cot etc (after looking them up on ebay haha). And for some reason I keep thinking about a baby girl, when really I don't mind what I have first. It may be that a few of my older friends do have baby girls, and only a couple have boys! Who knows....

How're you?


----------



## jen1604

Hiiii girls.wont be on this weekend as Im doing the family thing and hanging out with OH and Ophelia but couldnt resist coming on to say hiiiiii!Will catch up on everyones threads on monday xxxxxxxx


----------



## chaznchipz

Have a great weekend, you are sooo lucky!!
Ive got to work all weekend, and OH is at work now :(
Big family meal tomorrow though YAY! LOL
So bored...... :rofl:


----------



## jen1604

Morning girls.How are we?Feeling broody?
Whos hanging around WTT this morning then?I expect our Bailey4eva will be over in 1st tri by now...lucky girl
What are we all up to today?xxx


----------



## toffee87

Hello :D

I'm currently in bed lol. I will surface soon! I'm in work at 2-8. 

Still broody hehe. I'm obsessing over maternity leave, do I take 12 months off and be extra skint, or just 6 months and miss out :(

I'm not even prego or ttc lol. 

How're you? xxx


----------



## jen1604

I'm good.Im waiting for the vicar to call me back so I can book a date for Ophelias christening! :)
I only planned 6 months maternity leave but once Ophelia was here I just couldnt do it and ended up on 'indefinite' maternity leave from my full time job.lol xxxx


----------



## toffee87

hehe! I really won't want too, at the very least I'd go back part time! I remember a teacher at my school saying she was planning to come back, but with the cost of child care, she'd only be left with £20 a week so she thought there was no point!


----------



## Drazic<3

Morning ladies.
:happydance:


----------



## jen1604

Morning chicky.Who can think of any poems/readings/songs for a christening?xx


----------



## bailey4eva

aww lovely ur getin her christened :D nope im still hangin aroun here too hehe i jus cant leave u all! can i stay please haha. x x x


----------



## toffee87

of course you can hee hee


----------



## Drazic<3

Cant think of any off the top of my head, but ill have a think. 

El has just gone to go and get the marriage licence :happydance:


----------



## jen1604

YES!Of course you can stay!
Drazic,woop :happydance: 'here comes the bride,da,da,da,da' xx


----------



## Drazic<3

da da da daaaaaarrr dahhhhh da da dahhh der dah!
:happydance:


3 months, 3 weeks and 5 days :shock:


----------



## lozzy21

My OH dident belive me that you had to get a licence to get married hehehe, hes not happy now cos he seen me put this


----------



## Drazic<3

HAHA! Don't worry, my OH thinks he always knows best too :p

You have to give notice a few months before the wedding, then after 15days of notice they will give you a license. If you don't have a license, they wont let you get married.

Boooo.


----------



## lozzy21

I know, with all the faf on you have with everything else, that make you do that aswell.


----------



## Drazic<3

Lots of hoops indeed. But to be honest, its the cheapest part! £30 each to give notice, and £43.50 to get married!


----------



## toffee87

how exciting :happydance:

I have good news :) My mum says I can take all the furniture in my room if we want to get unfurnished when we move out! It makes searching for some where easier, where we're looking at there aren't as many furnished houses/flats. We'd only need to get a sofa (second hand and put covers on) a new mattress (rich hates mine) and then a dining table (iiiikkkeeeaaaa) hehe. 

Exciting!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thats great. 

I've been trying to look for furnished places to rent around here, but they either don't exist. Or are absolutely hideous! xx


----------



## toffee87

Yeah, exactly!


----------



## toffee87

Ooooh some one from work is giving us a dining table/chairs and a tv stand :D 

All we will need are sofa's. We'll get some 2nd hand and just put covers/cushions on. And a new mattress :D


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh, sounds like you have stuff sorted :) 

Have you thought about doing a DFS or CSL deal on a sofa? If it's one thats around £300/£400 then you pay it of for about £8/month for 4 years. xx


----------



## toffee87

To be honest, we'll probably just get a second hand one for now! and replace stuff as we go along. Providing it's comfy, then we can get some nice covers and put them on hehe. 


So excited :D


----------



## jen1604

Well I thought Id ressurect this thread as Im a tad bit bored.
How are we all?Im good,nothing to do today so Im lazing around and just doing computery stuff
What are you all up to this weekend?xx


----------



## toffee87

Hello! 

I'm good thanks :) How're you? 

I'm working til 9 tonight, and i'm off tomorrow. 

Me and the bf are getting married next year :D not engaged as yet, but we agreed we want too next year :)


----------



## jen1604

Thats so exciting.Have you started looking at dresses and stuff yet?Have you got an engagement ring?
Im bored today but I cant wait for the weekend.Taking OHs nephews to the park tomorrow,theyre so cute.I really want a boy next time :) xxx


----------



## toffee87

I've been looking at dresses :) and I've picked out a ring... 
https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/detail/R/6334008/


----------



## jen1604

Ahh I love it.I think I would like regular gold with just one big diamond but thats a beautiful ring.Have you told your families yet?xx


----------



## toffee87

Not until he proposes :)


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awww thats a lovely ring :) I got my wedding ring from H Samuel. 

https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/detail/feature/wedRings/R/4621956/

Have fun Wedding Planning, i loved it! If you need any ideas of where to save money and get things cheap send me a message, have got LOADS of websites still saved on here lol. x


----------



## jen1604

I cant wait to get married,i think I'll be so OTT with it all :) God knows when it'll happen though.Im verrry jealous of you.
Ahh isnt weird not having bailey4eva around?xx


----------



## jen1604

bigbloomerz said:


> Awww thats a lovely ring :) I got my wedding ring from H Samuel.
> 
> https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/detail/feature/wedRings/R/4621956/
> 
> Have fun Wedding Planning, i loved it! If you need any ideas of where to save money and get things cheap send me a message, have got LOADS of websites still saved on here lol. x

Oooh what was you wedding like?Did you wear white?x


----------



## bigbloomerz

I wore Ivory and Dark Green Dress, I'll try and find a picture and post it on here :) It was a winter wedding so I had a little bolero, we got married in an old house now used as a Conference Centre this is the link......
https://www.oakwoodhouse-kcc.com/

My theme was Green, SIlver and Ivory and we had Me TO You Bears as a little theme too, for on the invitations and the cake topper. I did it all very cheap, found my dress and 4 bridesmaids dresses all for £850! x


----------



## jen1604

That Oakwood house looks absolutely breathtaking.I wish someone would ask me to marry them.No I dont care if its my OH,I just want to get married dammit!x


----------



## bigbloomerz

jen1604 said:


> That Oakwood house looks absolutely breathtaking.I wish someone would ask me to marry them.No I dont care if its my OH,I just want to get married dammit!x

:rofl: Always better if its the OH tho lol.


----------



## bigbloomerz

I went on slimming world before the wedding and have put it back on since argh lol, so back on it when we have a bit more money before TTC! x


----------



## jen1604

Ohhh thats amazing.Perfect dress,perfect setting,perfect flowers,Im so jealous.Thank you for sharing that pic!Did you have a huge wedding with loads of people?xx


----------



## jen1604

bigbloomerz said:


> I went on slimming world before the wedding and have put it back on since argh lol, so back on it when we have a bit more money before TTC! x

You should definitely join our WTT slimming group then if you havent already xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Good plan :) WIll go look for it now..
We had 70 people for the day and afternoon meal, then we had about 130 in the evening. Not a LOT of people but just enough so that we managed to speak to everyone! :) 
We got married, had the wedding breakfast and the evening reception all at the same place. 
You wouldnt think from that picture it was chuckin it down would ya lol x


----------



## jen1604

That seems like a LOT of people to me lol
We're having between 35 and 50 people at my daughters christening and that feels like tons!!
xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

lol you would be surprised, i joined a wedding/bridal forum and the average number for evening guests was 250!! I dont know that many people lol x


----------



## jen1604

I dont and I definitely dont know that many people I would actually want at my wedding!
You can get forums for everything cant you?!?Im on like a christening forum xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

lol yeh im on allsorts of forums, but some of them i only joined because my friends r on there, and i always forget to go on em! lol
I joined this one for "me" so i reckon i'll be remembering to post! Im not working at the moment so I have a lot more time to waste lol. x


----------



## jen1604

Trust me,babyandbump is addictive,in about a month,you wont even remember you have a husband,it'll be all about the BnB!
xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Thought i better have a catch up on this thread! hehe
was going to read it later but am planning to have a bottle of wine so god know what my reply would be like :rofl:
Aww i love talking about weddings and looking at wedding pic's (not quite as good as baby pic's though) lol

Do many of you WTT ladies want to get married before or after you have children? xx


----------



## jen1604

Well I already have my little bambino but I want to get married now.Ideally before we have another baby.But we're TTC in July :) so I very much doubt it will happen as I havent even got an engagement ring on my finger yet.what about you?xx


----------



## toffee87

Before :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Im eating chewits. 
Its been a bad day. the chewits will help.


----------



## toffee87

awww :hugs:


----------



## jen1604

:hugs: :hugs: Why you having a bad day?xx


----------



## lozzy21

I want to get married before we have kids but ill have to wait longer to get married than to have kids so kids first lol


----------



## nightkd

Would like to be engaged at least before we start trying, marriage isn't THAT much of a priority for me at the moment.

Depends when we actually start TTC really, if it's going to be AGES away, then I'd rather get married first. If we start TTC next month or something, I'm not so bothered about rushing a wedding into the space!!!

xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

jen1604 said:


> :hugs: :hugs: Why you having a bad day?xx

Thanks girls. 
Was just feeling overwhelmed. Needed some junk food and a good moan. Increasing diet tomorrow. lol

:hugs:


----------



## toffee87

I know what you mean hehe.

I had such a lovely dream last night! I dreamt I had a baby girl, couldn't stop holding her. I cannot wait to have a baby hehe. I'm gonna be like Rachel on friends where she can't stop holding her, so she wakes her up and then she won't go back to sleep hehehe.


----------



## Drazic<3

^
:rofl:

I mayyyyy have done something a little silly last night. Id had a drink and i was reallllly broody >.< (BTW - I didnt take a switchblade to my arm or tear out the implant!)


----------



## toffee87

what did you do lady? hehehe x


----------



## Drazic<3

I promised myself I would never get clothes again after Draz. When he flew away I donated all his clothes to charity because I just couldn't have them in the house. But this set coincidently fell into my ebay list yesterday night >.<

My foster sister is expecting. I might give them to her..

:dohh::rofl::muaha:


----------



## toffee87

Awwww, it's upto you hun! It's soooo unlikely you'll miscarry again.

I get very tempted to buy stuff, but with it being so long away for me it would become painful.


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks sweety.
It is cute thought isn't it?!
The time will fly by sweety. Really. It seems like ages now but it's really not. OH was talking about trying now again last night, but i told him at the very least we need to be in a better flat (my baby isn't living in damp. lol) 
Being responsible is a burden. JEEZZZEEEE!!

I blame NightKD - she put the idea in my head :p :hugs:


----------



## toffee87

hehehehe I know, I hate being sensible!!! 

It is a very cute set :) 

I keep asking bf if we can have a baby haha, as always he says not yet. So I always say " in 2 years" and he says yeah hehe.


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww :)
It will be worth having waiting in the end hun. However rubbish, boring and lame it all feels now!

:hugs:

p.s - Sorry i missed your message on msn yesterday.


----------



## toffee87

hehe no worries! My msn is being lame at the mo, keeps cutting off. 

I know, we're getting married next year (we're 90% sure we are) so that's something to look forward too, and this July we're moving in together. So one step a time hehe. Once moving in together comes round, I may not be as impatient hehe...or I could be worse ...haha. 

What do you think you'll have first? For some reason I think I'll have a girl, no idea why. (even before the dream). I don't mind though :)


----------



## Drazic<3

I have always thought girl, but genuinely I don't mind at all as long as baby is healthy and born screaming! 
Wow, you have so much to look forward to sweety! Everything is coming up for you - its going to be an amazing year :D :happydance:

I saw your rings, beautiful. I've picked mine from H.Samuels, just need to get a deposit together. Im terrified they will stop selling it for no apparent reason, because i love it so much. haha -x-


----------



## toffee87

ooooh, want to show us? :D


----------



## Drazic<3

I would love to, but i cant find the one i want online? (another reason im scared it will vanish!) 
OH wants just a simple palladium band (half way between white gold and platinum, but cheaper than the latter!) and mine is a slim white gold band with diamonds on. Simple, but so beautiful. i think :)


----------



## lozzy21

I wanna get married!!!!! sooo not fair


----------



## toffee87

They sound lovely! 

I can't wait to go ring searching :D


----------



## Drazic<3

You can have my OH if you want lozzy?
:rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh, my OH told me the other week that he wanted to propose to me on valentines day but couldn't afford a ring, so he said he's gonna take me ring shopping when he gets paid at the end of this week, but i have a feeling it won't actually happen :( xx


----------



## lozzy21

lol thanks for the offer drazic but ill stick with mine. Hes a pain in the arse but iv just got him house trained, i dont want to have wasted all that time and effort lol 
Everything is not yet, gettin engaged, gettin married, having babys. Hmmm the next time he askes me what time tea is im just gonna say not yet but i dont know when lol


----------



## toffee87

hahahahahahahahahahahah, love it! I might say that (linked to babies) haha


----------



## jillypoop

morning everyone :)

My OH asked me to marry him when I had just turned 18 but he didn't have a ring and I sad that I didn't think we had been together long enough (about 6 months then). Two years later, he hasn't asked again and I'm going insane! He says that once I get a job and he gets some money to spend on himself he is going to get me a ring that I will love almost as much as him lol.

Not bothered about rings or dresses or anything, my ideal wedding would be us on holiday, just the two of us and going to a random registry office and getting married then and there and the holiday being the honeymoon.

OH texted me last night when I was at my friends basically saying that if we slept together (last night) he wouldn't use anything and we could TTC. I was so excited when he sent me that but when I spoke to him when I got home he said that he would regret it at first but wouldn't hold it against me because he said it. I thought that although I am desperate to be a mummy, the idea of him regretting it was too painful and I only want to be a mummy when he wants to be a daddy.

I think he is starting to come round to the idea though, why would he say something like that if he didn't want to. I think the only reason he would regret it would be because of the money situation. We can't be the only couple who have to wait to be parents because of money?

sorry venting lots
xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Its so annoying when they contrdict themself, why say it in the first place if they are goign to take it back? men!


----------



## toffee87

Well, I emailed lincoln uni and they said they had filled up on teacher training vacancies, but can interview me and consider me for reserve...so I said no. I'm not waiting any longer, they have messed me around so much!! I didn't say that, obviously lol.

My next choice is Norwich...so Drazic fingers crossed :) hehehe x


----------



## booflebump

Having a rubbish monday - redundancies been announced at work - my jobs safe but its not going to be a good week for some at all :( Other than that - had a lovely weekend and got a bit of shock when the oh mentioned 'when we get married....' when I was under the impression that after his first marriage to the spawn of satan that it was never going to happen....happy happy!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh girls, everyone seems to down :hugs: to all. 

Jen... PLEASE come to Norwich! YAY! that would be so cool. I know I moan about it, but Norwich really is a lovely city. Very safe compared to most with loads of funky shops. Plus... its near me :happydance: Then you can borrow my little one when you get broody :D

Girls, you need to get the wedding nag on. Wear them down until they give up and just marry you to make you quiet :rofl:


----------



## toffee87

hehehe I know, I did like it when I was there :) 

I'll try and get a place (if they interview me) they should do, they did do for history and that's a much more competative course. There's a shortage of RE ones, so please give me a place hehehe.


----------



## Drazic<3

I'm sure you'll get it sweety. Your a clever cookie :D


----------



## toffee87

haha, I wish! 

Thanks :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Pssh. you are. you are the queen of cycles. :rofl:


----------



## jen1604

Drazic<3 said:


> Pssh. you are. you are the queen of cycles. :rofl:

Its true xx


----------



## Drazic<3

with your magical machines and incredible knowledge of the female form.


----------



## toffee87

hahahahahaha, some how I don't think I'll tell them that at the interview (unless it's a woman and happens to say she doesn't know how to chart) hehehe


----------



## Drazic<3

I think you should say it anyway, just throw it out there. ;)


----------



## toffee87

hahahaha

"So what are your strengths?"

"Well, I chart and know a lot about ovulation" hahaha


----------



## Drazic<3

:rofl:


----------

